# Office Hours: Guy Waters on NPP and Federal Vision



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello Office Hours listeners,

Office Hours talks with Guy Waters about the New Perspectives on Paul and the Federal Vision movement.

Listen to the latest episode:

http://www.netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/08.11.10waters.mp3

Subscribe to Office Hours in iTunes. Search "Office Hours."

Listen to all the episodes at:

Westminster Audio | Office Hours - Get to know WSC faculty

Call Office Hours at 760 278 1725. Leave a message and we may use it in future broadcast.

Email: [email protected]

If you're encouraged by Office Hours please leave a rating on iTunes so others can find it.

Follow Westminster Seminary California on Twitter and Facebook

Thanks for listening!

R. Scott Clark, D.Phil.
Director, New Media Initiative
Professor of Church History and Historical Theology
Westminster Seminary California


----------



## jwright82 (Aug 11, 2010)

His books on NPP and FV are very good, I am reading through them now.


----------



## jason d (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for this... Guy Waters is good on these topics.


----------

